# Spinnerbait trailer.



## JRyakinbassin (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey guys i decided that tomorrow I was gonna go to a local pond and through some spinnerbaits I was wondering if I should start off with a trailer hook? Or just a trailer. And if I used a trailer what color for this spinnerbait


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I would use white or chartreuse. I also like the split tail or double tail grub trailers. Just a personal preference. If you get strikes and are unable to get good hook sets or the fish are swiping at it, I would remove the trailer and put a trailer hook on.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

The only time I do not use a trailer hook is. . .ah. . . oh wait. I ALWAYS use a trailer hook. VMC size 1/0 to be exact. And a white split tail goes with everything. I think the ones I use are made by Zoom.

Edit to add: a trailer hook and a trailer aren't mutually exclusive. I often use both.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Best time of the year to slow roll spinnerbaits with a trailer, IMHO. And I mean light weight spinnerbaits too. Not the "Bottom Dweller" ones! 

I always use a trailer hook unless I see that the fish are all getting the main hook imbedded, and even then I might not remove it unless it is causing something I don't like. But, I hate to lose fish so missing a few first bugs me. LOL


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Rarely use trailers myself, but I believe I would go with chartreuse.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I rarely use a trailer hook. If I have fish only bumping the bait, the first thing I try, is increasing my retrieve speed. If that doesn't work I change skirt color, and finally, blade type.

I also rarely use a trailer. The exceptions would be when I want to keep a bait higher in the water column, or if I want to add stability to a bait, or both.

I never run a trailer if I'm trying to keep a bait near the bottom.


----------

